# PC quietscht - Netzteil ??



## jenzy (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn mein Phenom II X4 955BE auf Standardtack läuft also 3200MHz ist alles ok aber sobald ich z.B. 3400M/3600/3800 MHz einstelle fängt der PC unter Last z.B. beim öffnen von Programmen an zu quietsche ( sehr unangenehm ) 

Weiß jemand was das ein könnte? Ich würde aufs Netzteil schließen, oder?

Habe ein Rasurbo Netzteil glaube 530Watt ( Ich weiß ist Müll, wusste Ich beim Kauf leider nicht ) 

Wenn es am Netzteil liegt bitte Ich um eine Kaufempfehlung passend für meine Hardware siehe Signatur! sollte nicht mehr als 50€ kosten sehr leise sein und am besten bei Mindfactory kaufbar sein Danke


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2009)

wahrscheinlich liegts am NT, kannst aber auchma den kopf ins case stecken un gucken wos herkommt.


----------



## AdeE (29. Dezember 2009)

Tag,

schon mal den Rechner aufgeschraubt und gehört wo das Geräusch herkommt?

Edit: Da war einer schneller.


----------



## jenzy (29. Dezember 2009)

das ist garnicht so einfach herauszufinden wo das Quietschen herkommt


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke am NT liegt es weil Spulenfiepen von der Graka kann es auch nicht sein da die nicht unter Last ist.
Ich bin mir ziemlich Sicher dass es am Netzteil liegt.
Kaufe dir doch eins von BeQuiet oder Cougar Corsair


Edit: Da ist aber einiges dazwischengekommen


----------



## jenzy (29. Dezember 2009)

Sind doch bestimmt zu teuer, was bekommt man den gutes und leises für 50€

bzw. wieviel Watt brauche ich eigentlich?


----------



## Gnome (29. Dezember 2009)

Grafikkarte quietscht nur...Netzteil def. nicht...

Kopf ins Case und Ohren aufmachen


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2009)

Überall wo Spulen sin kanns quietschen 

Können auch die spulen für die CPU sein...


----------



## Philipus II (29. Dezember 2009)

Rasurbo sind auf jeden Fall nicht gerade gute Geräte.


----------



## jenzy (29. Dezember 2009)

Gnome schrieb:


> Grafikkarte quietscht nur...Netzteil def. nicht...
> 
> Kopf ins Case und Ohren aufmachen



werde ich morgen mal machen  muss jetzt in die Haia, melde mich Morgen nochmal


----------



## NCphalon (29. Dezember 2009)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Rasurbo sind auf jeden Fall nicht gerade gute Geräte.



Klingt auch eher nach Körperpflege für Männer^^ (und reife knaben )


----------



## mattinator (29. Dezember 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich liegts am NT, kannst aber auchma den kopf ins case stecken un *gucken* wos herkommt.



Genial, Du kannst mit *gucken* Geräusche orten, den Trick must'e mir mal verraten !

ps: Übrigens komme ich mit meinem Kopf nicht in's Case, was hast Du für einen Rechner ?


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass mein Netzteil nach knapp drei Jahren zu "quietschen" anfing. Habe es dann ausgetauscht und seitdem ist ruhe. Einfach mal Seite öffnen, Lauscher hineinragen lassen und dann Orten. Wenn deine Ohren funktionieren, wie sie sollen, wird dir das schnell gelingen.

MfG

KILLTHIS


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

mattinator schrieb:


> Genial, Du kannst mit *gucken* Geräusche orten, den Trick must'e mir mal verraten !
> 
> ps: Übrigens komme ich mit meinem Kopf nicht in's Case, was hast Du für einen Rechner ?





so jetz hamma alle gelacht un warten ab wo jenzy das gefiepse ortet.


----------



## jenzy (30. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend,

also von unten ( Netzteil ) kommt das quietschen nicht. Kommt eher von oben ( CPU Kühler ). Habe auf dem Brocken ein Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM drauf der auf dem Mainboard abgeschlossen ist. Habe das gefühl das der sich schneller dreht wenn ich meine CPU übertakte, und dadurch das quietschen kommt

EDIT: 
- habe alle Gehäuselüfter + die CPU-Lüfter abgeklemmt, quietscht immernoch
- habe das dvd laufwerk abgeklemmt, quietscht immernoch 
 - andere Grafikkarte eingebaut, quietscht immernoch 
 - Festplatte ist es auch nicht, quietscht immernoch 
- Netzteil lief von dem Umbau quietschfrei ( neues Mainboard + CPU )
- Läuft die CPU auf 3GHz ist das quietsche kaum hörbar aber ab 3,2 sehr  deutlich hörbar ( nervend ) 
- will ich beim PC Start von cd booten läd das Laufwerk kurz und der Pc startet neu, immer und immer wieder


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. Dezember 2009)

Auch wenn das Qietschen nicht vom Netzteil kommt würde ich dir empfehlen ein Marken Netzteil, wie das Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R welches man auch bei Mindfactory für 50€ bekommt, zu kaufen!


----------



## jenzy (30. Dezember 2009)

push siehe EDIT oben


----------



## jenzy (31. Dezember 2009)

kann mir keiner Helfen? Würde aufs Mainbaord tippen, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2009)

1. Überta[highlight]k[/highlight]ten.
2. Wenn du schon ein Schrott NT hast und weißt, das es das ist, *warum willst du dann auch noch übertakten?!*

Willst unbedingt dein System schrotten oder was versuchst gerad?!

Schau das du ein anständiges NT bekommst, das auch OK ist und dann kannst weiter schauen...


----------



## jenzy (31. Dezember 2009)

Will ja nicht übertackten, möchte nur meine Standarteinstellungen verwenden was 3200MHz wären, muss Ihn ja untertackten damit das quietschen aufhört. Klar das Netzteil ist Müll, aber soll ich meinen PC jetzt nichtmehr benutzen bis Ich ein neues habe. Schrotte damit doch nichts! Trotzdem würde Ich gerne wissen woher bzw. was das quietschen verursacht, Danke


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Dezember 2009)

Klingt komisch, sieht auch bestimmt komisch aus, aber funktioniert. Nimm einfach mal ein Stück Schlauch, halte das eine Ende an dein Ohr und mit dem anderen Ende suchst du deinen PC nach diesem Pfeifen ab.


----------



## jenzy (31. Dezember 2009)

werde ich mir besorgen und auf die Spurensuche mchen  hoffentlich finde ich es heraus wo es herkommt, ist ja nicht zum aushalten! Danke


----------



## Clastron (31. Dezember 2009)

schraub hald einfach mal das Netzteil auf, und schau ob dort irgentwas kaputt ist oder nicht. Dann weißt du obs von NT kommt oder wo anders her. Vll. von Irgentein Lüfter???


----------



## jenzy (31. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil hat ja vorher wunderbar funktioniert. Nur neues Mainboard + Cpu rein und schon das quietschen. Nein, alle Lüfter geprüft alle ok


----------



## NCphalon (31. Dezember 2009)

Es kann durchaus sein dass es das Mainboard, bzw. die Stromversorgung der CPU is, wieso sin hier alle so drauf fixiert dass es das NT oder die GraKa is?^^ Als nächstes sagt ihr noch das NT wäre für die Pest verantwortlich xD


----------



## Philipus II (31. Dezember 2009)

Könnte Board oder Netzteil sein.
Eventuell kommt es auch wegen dem Netzteil zu Problemen mit dem Mainboard.


----------



## NCphalon (31. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht einfach ma netzteil ausbauen um für mehr abstand zwischen NT und board zu sorgen damit ma besser hört wos herkommt.


----------



## jenzy (31. Dezember 2009)

Sehr gute Ideen  werde morgen mal meine Ergebnisse posten


----------

